# Power chewer? What toys stand up to your dog?



## zeesquees (Jan 21, 2011)

My puppy is 10 months, so she definitely has her adult teeth, but she chews with intent to destroy! Tennis balls last minutes and she's not interested in fetching them outside, rope toys are a definite no. Even the toy made out of fire hose took 45 minutes to have a hole in it.She has a "powerful chewer" nylabone, and that usually lasts about 2 months. The only other toy she plays with all the time is her undestructoball, which says it will last 5 years with a strong dog (fingers crossed!). I still give her other toys, but not for very long at one time. What toys stand up to your dog?

The best toys outside right now have got to be icicles and snowballs. My dog will ignore frisbees and balls for some snow or a stick.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Please don't give your dog tennis balls to chew. The glue is bad for their teeth.

Pretty much the only things that I've seen stand up to powerful chewers are the Kong products. 

Your other option is to give her very inexpensive things to amuse herself, like plastic soda bottles or empty paper towel rolls. Just make sure you supervise so she doesn't ingest part of it.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

KONG. Nothing I have never found can beat the Kong. Plus, you fill it with peanut butter and freeze it. Makes a great treat.
They come in different sizes so you can get bigger ones as your dog gets older.
I swear we have 2 of every size Kong ever made.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My male destroys a black kong about every 3 weeks. If you purchase at petco and save your receipt, they will accept returns for 30 days. We are on our 10th free Kong.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Freddy said:


> My male destroys a black kong about every 3 weeks. If you purchase at petco and save your receipt, they will accept returns for 30 days. We are on our 10th free Kong.


 
Good to see that Petco does that.

I have got to see this dog.......lol. 
I've never hard of a dog wrecking a Kong. I'm sure it happens, but this is the first time I've had anyone tell me their dog wrecked one.


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

My dogs have a black rubber frisbee called "Chewber". That has held up very well through chewing, catching, tug, etc.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Keeta has never been much of a strong chewer - only because she isn't into chewing that much. But when she wants to, she can chew a black kong apart to get to that little bit of peanut butter on the botton she just can't reach . . . 

Many "indestructible" toys get destroyed within minutes with my two dogs. So far, what has held up well for them are: 

Cuz toys 









And the Chuckit Ultraballs.









You should get the larger sizes as above. 
Tennis-sized balls are very dangerous for GSD's. They can actually partially swallow them and choke on them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'k love to find a Chewber! Frisbees get destroyed in record time around here! That's Gryff in my avatar jumping with the remains of a dead Kong Frisbee!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Chewber : Finally a flying disc for dogs that lasts...and so much more!

I think I'll order one! They have a great guarantee too!

Now, if their video showed their chewber standing up to being usd as a tug-toy between a working line GSD and a Rottie mix . . . THEN I'll be 100% convinced, LOL!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nylabones!! Also, I buy antlers and my crew LOVE them 

They sell a "more" indestructable Kong that is blue through certain sites that is supposed to be awesome...


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Like everyone else said...I think Kong is the way to go. 

I see you said rope toys are a definite no...Is that personal preference or is it just that the dog destroys it really quickly? I know they have some rope toys that are balled up and they seem to work pretty well with my shepherd and also my pitbull. They seem to enjoy it and it doesnt get destroyed like all the other toys do.

Mammoth Pet Products Colossal Monkey Fist Rope Ball Dog Toy at PETCO


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a friend that has an American Bulldog, his chew toy is a bowling ball.


----------



## zeesquees (Jan 21, 2011)

She plays with her black Kong and hasn't destroyed that, sometimes she gets her bottom jaw stuck in it and carries it around that way.

Don't worry, I don't let my dog chew up tennis balls, I know she could swallow a little piece easily. She does love plastic bottles, they seem to be a lot of fun for the 10 minutes she gets to play with that. I always peel the labels off and rinse them out first.

I've been interested in Cuz toys, I'll have to check them out!

I say no to the rope toys because she loves to eat strings as it is, and when she does destroy them (pretty quickly) she swallows little bits. And the strings she doesn't swallow end up all over the house.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you tried Lacrosse balls? We have found that those are the only balls that Angus can't destroy. The white and yellow ones are the toughest.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

If you get the super big kong, you can stick a smaller one in it - will last longer - I had a foster pitty once - that's what worked. Kai uses Kongs and Nylabones.


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

> Now, if their video showed their chewber standing up to being usd as a tug-toy between a working line GSD and a Rottie mix . . . THEN I'll be 100% convinced, LOL!
> _______________


It has held up well to my two tugging with each other - (but Sophie's only 7 months). Hope it does as well for you.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

JW Toys (they make the "Cuz" and Ruffians) have held up very well.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Kong balls work well and there are Kong Frisbees too! We buy thick rope tugs too. The girls love them and the ropes last almost a week!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

FG167 said:


> Nylabones!! Also, I buy antlers and my crew LOVE them
> 
> They sell a "more" indestructable Kong that is blue through certain sites that is supposed to be awesome...


The white nylabone cracked two of my GSD's teeth.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My Male is a powerful chewer has destroyed many toys and balls. We love the Orbee ball it bounces and goes so far with out much effort on my part and it is indestructible but he can squezze and chew it! 

Orbee-Tuff Cosmos Ball - Dog.com


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Gave my dog a nylabone and after much chewing, it started to break into little shards. Not a fan of those. He likes Kongs and the toys at Petco that look like tires on a rope. Has not destroyed one yet, LOL. Destroys all balls, but here is the funny part, he does not destroy his soft stuffed toys. Carries them around the house and has to have them in his crate or on the bed with me. Still has the ones I gave him as a puppy!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ty the shepherd guy said:


> Like everyone else said...I think Kong is the way to go.
> 
> I see you said rope toys are a definite no...Is that personal preference or is it just that the dog destroys it really quickly? I know they have some rope toys that are balled up and they seem to work pretty well with my shepherd and also my pitbull. They seem to enjoy it and it doesnt get destroyed like all the other toys do.
> 
> Mammoth Pet Products Colossal Monkey Fist Rope Ball Dog Toy at PETCO


I have used this and found teething pups love it. You need to supervise and keep it trimmed so they do not ingest allot of string. It does hold up much better than any other rope toy.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Triple Crown "Fantastic Fun Balls" -- http://www.triplecrowndogs.com/products/5/Fetch-Toys.html

Hold up quite well, but not indestructible. Designed by people who train GSDs, though, so they do last for quite a long time. I have one dog who will destroy them if left alone. Very lightweight, but surprisingly strong.

West Paw Zogoflex Huck ball -- Huck - Dog Supplies

I've yet to see any of my dogs destroy one--did have one lose some pieces to the lawnmower, though.

GoughNuts - http://www.goughnuts.com/


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Goughnuts are the longest lasting toy around here. They also have a phenomenal return policy, so they are worth the price. 
Black kongs do pretty well, too.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> So far, what has held up well for them are:
> 
> Cuz toys


We use these too. I just had to order more, the dogs keep losing them in the snow piles. Love the Cuz balls but the squeekers can drive a me insane when they first get them.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If you're looking for toys you got great suggestions already. If you're looking for an edible chew antlers are fantastic for power chewers.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Like Castlemaid said, Cuz and Chuckit products. Kelso has chewed the ears and legs off the Cuz before so have to watch that here, but he doesnt really do that anymore. Chuckit balls are awesome. We have to keep ours "up" around here as that is the only thing they will squabble over.

They have zero interest in the traditional kongs. I can't find ours now, sadly abandoned.

Others that we have actually had for 1-2 years
These are nice, have taken quite the beating and held together, the Bamboo combat product line











JOLLY BALLS!









chuckit products are great










a nylabone that has lasted here










and if all else fails, the eGGE. I would pay someone if their dogs destroyed it! lol. 









Leerburg | eGGe Dog Toy

Happy Toy hunting!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Forgot the toys that are made of firehose material

The blue one lasted a nice long summer around here..it floated and has a small squeaker but tough


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

lisgje said:


> Gave my dog a nylabone and after much chewing, it started to break into little shards. Not a fan of those. He likes Kongs and the toys at Petco that look like tires on a rope. Has not destroyed one yet, LOL. Destroys all balls, but here is the funny part, he does not destroy his soft stuffed toys. Carries them around the house and has to have them in his crate or on the bed with me. Still has the ones I gave him as a puppy!


My dogs are kind of like that . . . Nylabones are out because Ridley chews hard enough to break off big chunks. Rope toys are ok but Ridley shreds and eats the strings, Kongs are ok but they both lose interest after a while. Balls are generally ok but the dogs get pretty excited with them so we have to watch them inside. I bought a kong frisbee and the sides were off in minutes (but it still flies!) *Some* of the stuffed toys just get carried around and never destroyed. My husband shudders when I go to Petco because he knows I'll be coming home with yet another stuffed toy but I can't help it! Seeing Rennie and Ridley prance around with these silly stuffed animals is a hoot. Not all of them survive but it seems like there are a few cherished ones that never get destroyed. The best is a giant rabbit that makes a funny groaning sound when you squeeze it.

I'm actually shopping online right now to grab up some of the toys that have been mentioned in this thread!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Any hard rubber toys seem to be the best as far as durability goes... However, I still provide stuffed animals and other easily destructible toys because they like them.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Kongs are great to have. The red one is good for most chewers, but the black one is stronger. If you need something stronger than the black Kong, they also make a dark blue one for those super-tough chewers. My e-vet carries them in their little shop and I have one to leave with Ronja when she is in her kennel.

I have a Jolly Ball as well but that is not wearing as well as I would have hoped. The handle is pretty much gone and the ball itself is starting to chow damage.

I got an Orbee ball for Christmas and it took Ronja less than a day to pull most of the continents off it. The company replaced it for free with their "diamond plate" ball and that has been holding up really well so far. (I also love that they are minty smelling!)


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Haven't found anything yet, except for one oversized solid rubber ball that I don't think they can clamp too hard on b/c of the size, and its slick as goose poop with some spit on it


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

AbbyK9 said:


> I have a Jolly Ball as well but that is not wearing as well as I would have hoped. The handle is pretty much gone and the ball itself is starting to *chow* damage.


freudian slip?

My favs have been mentioned I think. Except, jolly critters. My dogs will NOT play with the full size jolly balls, or even half sized jolly balls, but they LOVE the shaped jolly critters. I had one that lasted sooo long. Would have lasted longer, but it melted in my car.... Ended up deflated lol.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Haven't found anything yet, except for one oversized solid rubber ball that I don't think they can clamp too hard on b/c of the size, and its slick as goose poop with some spit on it


Would love to know where you got that but you can keep the goose poop and spit. LOL


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Everlasting Treat Ball.....it's amazing!


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

ava chewed the little handle off of her jolly ball. i go with the kong i fill it with peanut butter and freeze it. she loves it. she is what you would surely call a power chewer. but she only chews her stuff and some mail ever now and then lol. no shoes no furniture. ooohhh yea she is a sock thief lol


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm looking for more ideas!! Ridley is chew crazy right now. He's almost a year old and is a power chewer. He doesn't care for the GoNuts toy (is there a secret to getting him interested?), Kongs and rubber balls are only fun if we're outside throwing them, The feet came off the cuz toy in minutes, bones are too hard, he chomps through pressed rawhide like butter sticks (I limit these very carefully and don't give regular rawhide), soft/fabric toys are destroyed in minutes and now I'm concerned about tennis balls (which he likes and doesn't destroy but apparently the glue is bad for his teeth). 

He has an Everlasting Treat Ball but with the chew thing on both sides he ignores it. If I take one side off and put treats in he gets kind of frantic trying to get to the treats. I have to take it away because it just doesn't seem like a healthy form of entertainment.

I haven't tried Bully sticks but a)they seem revolting and sounds like they smell bad b) I suspect he'll chomp through them like rawhide. I can deal with the smell if they'll keep Ridley occupied for a while without causing problems.

I've got to find something that won't damage his teeth or end up in his stomach.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Himalayan dog chew? Did anyone mention antlers?


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Although a little expensive all of the products that we have purchased from this company other than the Orbee-Tuff Mint have been indestructible.
My Lab is the proof, she has destroyed just about every toy imagineable (Kongs Included) and a year later these are hanging tough.

They Both Love the Tennis Balls PlanetDog.com: Buy the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff® Tennis Ball 3-Pack - 5 out of 5 Chompers 

And these Bones.
PlanetDog.com: Buy the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff® Bone - 3 out of 5 Chompers


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Kongs are great reward toys, but be careful if they chew them or any other toy up. $1500 to remove a piece from my boy's stomach. Nylabones are all I trust now for chew toys, and the occasional raw bone, supervised. 
I get my Nylabones and a few other things cheaper here: Bridgeportequipment.com. Beats paying retail.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

Nylabone is fine but it only lasts as long as your dog doesn't make scratches deep enough to cause lacerations in his gums - as was in our case. 

D has put indents and caused his Nylabone to raise up in slivers where his teeth were able to sink in. The scratches in the hard material started to rub and cause lacerations in his gums. As I'd not dealt with a dog like this before, I became aware to the issue when during my weekly checkups I would discover his gums a deep purple. I then took away the Nylabone and threw it away and replaced it with smoother chew toys. As soon as they look scratched (even fine scratches), I replace the toys. 

A gentleman at a local petstore passed me a tip for the teething pups for those with pups that would appreciate some relief. Take an old dishcloth, wet it thoroughly, devise it into a twist, and then put the twisted cloth in the freezer. The frozen cloth will quickly melt and the cool water and soft cloth soothes sore gums. I used this frequently. It doesn't last long but it's the safest chew for young pups.

I'm really not very comfortable with any hard chew material due to my GSD's sensitive gums but I'll give him something every now and then. I never leave any hard chew toys unsupervised in his crate or outside his crate. Hours and hours and hours of chewing only brings lacerated and bleeding gums. I find he doesn't have a disposition to chewing either way unless the object is flavoured or it's a bone. I don't like the idea of a bone and will not give it to dogs under a year old.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake is the super duper mega chewer. if it isn't made of adamantium, he'll chew it apart in seconds... that being said, he's still working on two ginormous nylabones for super chewers. We got them back during Petco's anniversary sale (Sept-ish) so instead of $30 each, we got two! They've survived where real bones, sticks, trees, drainage pipes, etc have failed him. Now he chomps down on the bones rather than our drainage system!


----------



## misszekee (Mar 8, 2011)

So Stella's not in the "super chew" phase anymore (thank goodness! we came home to find that she'd attempted to eat a 2ftx4ft round terra cotta pot AND the plant inside back in the day....) but I do have a rather interesting chewing situation still....

Has anyone else experienced chewing in their sleep? Maybe it's teeth grinding? Nothing else gets chewed in the house except for the very tippy tip of comforters that rest on the ground where Stella sleeps. Mostly we just find them caked with spit, but some have the last 1/4 inch bitten off. We all know if she wanted to eat the comforter she more then could so the only thing we can come up with is that she's drooling/chewing? in her sleep? Maybe I'm just a nut?


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Quick update on the Himalayan Dog Chews - Ridley and Rennie like them. They are pretty durable and somewhat stinky once they get slobbery. I bought a 3-pak of the jumbo sized chews and Ridley had one broken in half pretty quickly. I'm not sure if (or how) he bit it in half because he's not able to break off large chunks of the thing. Having it halved is a bit concerning because I really don't want him to swallow it whole since it's pretty hard. So I've been holding it while he chews . . . stinky cheese hands anyone? I have 2 of these left in addition to the partially chewed halves so we'll see if the others are easily bitten in half. I'm not crazy about the way it sounds when Ridley is chewing these - the chew is very hard until he's worked on it for a while so it sounds a lot like he's chewing a very hard bone.

I also bought some of the thick, unscented bully sticks and both dogs really enjoy these. One lasts an hour to maybe 2 hours (15-20 minutes at a time). There are a couple of times during the day when I really want the dogs to settle for a few minutes and that's when I pull these out. Within a few days Ridley learned to go lay down and wait for his chew. The smell is not overwhelming. I'm pretty sure I'll buy more bully sticks.


----------



## Ccomfo1 (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw your problem just recently. The goughnuts are indestructible but yes can be a little a boring for the dog. Maybe try rubbing some strongly scented food on it to give it a scent. Here is a line of products that my dogs seem to enjoy. Keep in mind I have dog who destroyed a black kong in less than 5 minutes. All of those tough tires from petco are like ice cream when they meet her jaws. 

Chew Dog Toys | West Paw Design

The tux is the one that they are most interested in. The shape of it makes it hard for them to get it into their paws and pull it apart. It also has a treat compartment underneath if they are seeming less than enthused. The Huck and Hurley are also good products but the Tux so far has been great. If a product survives longer than a day with my dogs then it is a miracle.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Antlers are the best for recreational chews. I just picked this monster up from a local elk farm:
















we cut it into 4" chunks then halved them


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I picked up one of these using some gift card money my feed store gives me. It has held up surprisingly well for being such soft feeling material. I cut up pieces of fruit and put them inside. The dogs are getting faster at getting them out, but it's challenging, and they are not (so far) tempted to just rip it to shreds to get the fruit out.. probably why it's holding up!

Petstages - Developmental Toys for Dogs - Orka -Tire


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

omg onyx! What did that cost?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've had luck with the Nylabones and Kongs.

What Joey also loves is the lacrosse ball he found. We then bought some from Amazon. He can't destroy these (at least so far).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lin said:


> omg onyx! What did that cost?


They charge $10 per pound...that chunk weighed 5#.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

My 18 month old destroys everything, even Kongs. She deflated a basket ball in ten minutes then proceeded to shred it in one day. 

She does have a ball that she loves and can not destroy. It's about the size of a baseball and is made by FourPaws. It's yellow and has little 
dimples in it like a golf ball. I haven't tried the rest of the FourPaws 
toys but I would try those. Also Orka toys seem to hold up real well.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> They charge $10 per pound...that chunk weighed 5#.


That sounds like a really good price! Most places I look charge outrageous prices. Like $16 for a teeny tiny piece.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

power chewers aka aggressive chewers its best you stick with kongs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This place is the most reasonable(for now) that I've seen other than my local contact. Still have to pay shipping, though.


----------



## mydogjack08 (Feb 19, 2012)

jack likes rawhide rolls. he can go through 2 or 3 of those a day. I tried an elk antler he seemed to like eating the inside out of it more than chewing the whole thing, i also noticed it splinters rather easily. Kong is the best so far for toys he cant do any damage to them. except for the frisbee and the wubba. those are destroyed. i tried "indestructable" toys like the fire hose one but he had that messed up in about 10 minutes. i cant seem to find anything besides kong that is "jack proof".


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Update . . . the official favorite toys in my house household are the Chuck-It balls . . . the Glow balls in particular. I have a combination of medium and large balls and both dogs carry them around and chew on them. None of them have any damage after lots of play time and chew time. Ridley also enjoys his antler and bully sticks when he needs something to chew. Rennie isn't much of a chewer.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Chuck it! brand balls. Not only is my gal obsessed with them, but during her "chewy phase" (which thankfully only ever involved the destruction of her toys) they were the only toy she couldn't destroy. 

For general chewing, she LOVES those gross bullsticks. But we don't give her them very ofter. She also likes hooves, and antlers. Raw beef bones in the summer (she chews them outside).


----------



## piper2011 (Apr 17, 2012)

My dog Piper has the same love of destroying toys. She's almost 1 and 1/2 now and I have to second the "cheap toy" idea when supervised. Clean 2 liter soda bottles with the cap on are great for about 15-20 minutes if you are going to be in the same room to steal the cap when she gets it off. the star mark everlasting treat balls are great. If she's like our girl, anything Kong that is not the classic will be destroyed in a couple of days. And lastly, if she chews on her bed (thank god she finally stopped) I have to put in a plug for orvis "tough chew" beds, the customer service is great and they will replace the bed, no questions asked, when she chews a hole through it... FYI if you remove the bedding tags she is less likely to chew a hole.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

My dog ripped and shredded the top off a Kong in about 7 seconds, and swallowed an odd shaped piece that wouldn't pass...and was $1500 to remove from his stomach before it perforated his stomach. There are few things that are "indestructible", regardless of what anyone claims, so please monitor your dogs if you give them things to chew. I laugh when I see the toys for sale that are cloth, and rated for a "level 9 chewer"...maybe a toy breed "level 9 chewer", but not any dog that has actual jaws on it. 

Nylabones, large raw marrow bones, Elk antlers, (and lately a toy is being tested from Planet Dog that is holding up so far) are all they get to play with. Always directly supervised though. 

Kong is now only a short term reward toy for detection work, and many people I know use a LaCrosse ball as a reward toy- they seem pretty durable.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Tim Connell said:


> My dog ripped and shredded the top off a Kong in about 7 seconds, and swallowed an odd shaped piece that wouldn't pass...and was $1500 to remove from his stomach before it perforated his stomach..... Kong is now only a short term reward toy for detection work, and many people I know use a LaCrosse ball as a reward toy- they seem pretty durable.


Was this the extra large black king kong? The others are an absolute no for my guy, and usually after he takes off the top the bottom two rings last a while longer. Great jaw exercise though.
Are the LaCrosse balls made of rubber as well? And large enough not to swallow? Or can you put a string on them?
I don't do bones too much as I worry about a broken tooth.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo tore apart several of the black "super tough" kongs... the only thing he's allowed to have to chew on now is a large marrow bone, and even that he'll crack in half relatively quickly. I haven't thought of lacross balls... that's a great idea. They're about the size of a tennis ball and very, very dense rubber.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

For aggressive power chewers, Nylabones are great for a "faux" bone. Antlers are perfect for a real, edible type bone. I am a HUGE fan (or, rather Sasha is) of the Planet Dog "Snowball" and the "Fetch" ball for toy and activity type stuff. The Planet Dog soccer ball was easily destroyed by her but the other two listed above are indestructible so far!

The Hurley and Kong hold up well, but she's not that into them unfortunately.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Keeta has never been much of a strong chewer - only because she isn't into chewing that much. But when she wants to, she can chew a black kong apart to get to that little bit of peanut butter on the botton she just can't reach . . .
> 
> Many "indestructible" toys get destroyed within minutes with my two dogs. So far, what has held up well for them are:
> 
> ...



FYI, we had a client that has a 1 yr old border collie that almost died due to the Cuz toys. Dog ingested the feet and caused a blockage and we had to do emergency surgery. Luckily he is ok now, but if a Border Collie can get the feet off these toys, I am going to keep those toys out of my house!

The chuck it balls my guys love!


----------



## josheppaul (May 5, 2012)

I love dogs and I have a lebrador black dog. It is just 1 year old and It really likes to play with toys. So I have buy a fechastic automatic fech machine for my dog because it loves these kind of toys.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's destroyed a lot of toys in the 9 months we've had him, but he can't seem to destroy the lacrosse balls. They're large enough that he doesn't choke on them. We bought them from Amazon (about $17 for 6 different colors).

We also give him elk antlers. 

Always on the lookout for the really indestructible toy.


----------

